# karpfenschnüre?



## Carphunter' (27. Juli 2007)

könnt ihr mir ein paar gute karpfenschnüre( so 0,35mm mono) nennen? mit ein paar daten, und wie war eure erfahrungen mit diesen schnüren?       preis für 800m bis ca. 30,-  da ich die schnur nur für dieses jahr brauche.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Carphunter' (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

was haltet ihr von der berkley iron silk, oda der fox warrior schur??????|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

meiner meinung nach sind die fox mono schnüre nicht so gut!
ich hatte probleme mit parücken!
ich weiß nicht ob es bei der aufspulung lag?????
weil nur die eine schnur von Fox parücken gegeben hat!


----------



## Carphunter' (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

hmmmm, naja gibt so viele ne. aba ich weis nich welche ich für diese saison nehmen soll. da es sooooo viele meinungen gibt weis man nie so recht. ;+;+


----------



## 48pfünder (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

Die Balzer Camtec Karpfen soll sehr gut sein


----------



## Carphunter' (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

in welcher preisklasse bei 800m 0,35mm?


----------



## 48pfünder (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

da kriegst du 400m spulen für 4.95


----------



## Carphunter' (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

das is ja n recht guter preis. müsste man bloß sehen ob es nachteile gibt oda so


----------



## 48pfünder (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

Also ich fische die Camtec Aal in 0.30, hab zwar außer 2 Hechte jetzt noch kein Aal damit gefangen, aber die sind gut


----------



## Carphunter' (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

danke:m


----------



## Carphunter' (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

hatte die anaconda extreme line 0,32mm drauf. gefiel mir aber ganz un garnicht#d


----------



## schorle (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

Hallo,
ich fische seit ca 2 Jahren die  *Berkley Trilene Big Game *in 0,31mm und bin damit sehr zufrieden, vorher hatte ich sehr lange Zeit die Shimano Technium im Einsatz diese wurde mir allerdings nach dem Umstieg auf grössere Rollen zu teuer. Die Big Game kostet ca 15 € da sind auf einer Spule 0,31er 1370m oder bei 0,36er 1075m drauf.


----------



## 48pfünder (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

habe schon viel probiert, musste immer wieder feststellen das die traditionsmarke Balzer einfach ne super Qualität bietet


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

auf meiner feederrolle hab ich auchne balzer!
ich weiß aber nicht genau welche!

hab dieses jahr schon 10 brassen bis 60 cm und einen satzer!
rolle und rute haben alles locker gehalten!


----------



## Carphunter' (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

naja, mein fachhändler empfielt mir die berkley iron silk 0.38mm. aba zum weitwefen is das find ich zu dick, außerdem wird ja bei berkley oft gemogelt was dietragkraftangaben angeht|kopfkrat


----------



## carphunter-sobota (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

hey
fische die Daiwa infinty Duo (Special Carp Line) 0.33
Tragkraft stimmt bin echt zufrieden mit der Schnur kann ich nur empfehlen,


----------



## Carphunter' (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

was gibt´s sonst noch für durchmesser. 0,35? denke ma kein drall. wurfeigenschaften? abriebsfestigkeit?|kopfkrat


----------



## punkarpfen (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

So ziemlich alle Hersteller mogeln, was Durchmesser und Tragkraft angeht. Heftiger wird allerdings bei geflochtenen Schnüren gemogelt. 
Mit der Fox Warrior habe ich auch schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Hierbei gefielen mir Drall und Abriebsfestigkeit nicht. Die Soft Steel wiederum wird von einem Kumpel gefischt, der von der Schnur sehr angetan ist. 
Die Berkley Trilene Carp (fische ich zur Zeit) hat ein faires P/L Verhältnis und ist auch eine ordentliche Schnur. 
Empfehlen kann ich auch die Kyoto von Sänger, wobei dort die Tragkraftsangaben etwas überzogen sind.
Über kurz oder lang wird auch noch die Dreamline Super Touch empfohlen werden (Suchfunktion), die ich allerdings noch nicht auf meinen Rollen hatte.


----------



## Carphunter' (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

danke. die softsteel soll ja gut sein, un noch bei hohem durchmesser noch sehr weich sein. preißlich is ja auch noch ok. mach ja eh jedes jahr neue drauf. trotzdem will man ja n einiegermaßen gutes produkt haben:z


----------



## punkarpfen (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

Ich wechsel meine Schnüre auch jährlich und du hast recht, die Schnur ist zu wichtig, um daran zu sparen. Damit meine ich allerdings nicht, dass Schnur unbedingt teuer sein muss.


----------



## Carphunter' (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

ne stimmt. un im herbst geht das ja nochma richtig ab.(#:#w) wollt mir die technium drauf machn, aba der preis is wieda recht hoch. jaja. alles nich so einfach mit den schnüren. aba man will nich n haufen geld ausgeben un nacher ärgert man sich weil die schnur mies is|kopfkrat|uhoh:


----------



## catch-and-release (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

Die Schnur ist auch sehr zu empfehlen...Sänger Anaconda

http://www.yatego.com/angel-zoobeda...m-sänger?sid=08Y1185626498Y0e9378727f922862c3

Gibts natürlich auch in 1200 Meter Spulen und glaub 300er auch. 1200M bei Askari glaub 20 Euro oder so.


----------



## Spector (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

Hallo!

wenn der Preis nicht sooo die rolle spielt....Shimano Technium....beste Schnur am Markt...fische ich seit jahren(dieses jahr zum ersten mal als Tribal)

mein Angelpartner fischt die Berkley Big Game und ist sehr zufrieden....macht einen super eindruck und ist deutlich billiger als die Shimano

auch die Stroft GTM kann ich empfehlen


----------



## Carphunter' (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

danke. für eure antworten, werd ma sehen:b

_________________________
_*carphuntig for live#h*_


----------



## magic feeder (4. August 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

fox softsteel.....camouflage....super schnur......


----------



## hanjoh (5. August 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

...ich schwöre ebenfalls auf die Berkley Trilene Big Game... fische nun schon seit zehn Jahren damit und hatte nie Probleme... #6#6#6


----------



## xxcruiserxx (5. August 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

also ich fische die spiderwire xxx mono, in 0,31 durchmesser un hatte noch nie probleme, obwohl in unserem gewässer ziiiieeemlich viel holz liegt.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (5. August 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

nochma was anderes, hat jemand von euch erfahrung, mit dieser XLNT camo schnur von prologic gemacht??


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (5. August 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

hab gehört das sie viele parücken verursacht!
muss aber nit unbedingt stimmen!


----------



## Steffen90 (5. August 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

ich fisch im moment nur noch die stroft gtm und die anaconda extreme in 0,35mm kann ich nur empfehlen! beides top schnüre!


----------



## snorreausflake (5. August 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

Die stroft gtm kann ich auch empfehlen


----------



## bennie (5. August 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> hab gehört das sie viele parücken verursacht!
> muss aber nit unbedingt stimmen!



ich glaube gehört zu haben dass.......




Steffen90 schrieb:


> ich fisch im moment nur noch die stroft gtm und die anaconda extreme in 0,35mm kann ich nur empfehlen! beides top schnüre!



wobei man die anaconda aus realitischr sicht betrachten muss ... aber die eigenschaften sind top!


----------



## Steffen90 (5. August 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*



bennie schrieb:


> wobei man die anaconda aus realitischr sicht betrachten muss ... aber die eigenschaften sind top!


ja stimmt... die tragkraft ist etwas zu hoch gegriffen!
angeblich soll die 13kg halten|kopfkrat ich denke 8-9 sind realistischer.
sonst ist die schnur spitze!


----------



## Allround Mike (9. August 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

Hallo,

also an der Schnur sollte man absolut nicht sparen!!
Eine gute Schnur, kostet nun mal auch gutes Geld ( wie bei allen Sachen). Billige Schnüre können niemals die Qualität haben, wie etwas teuere!
Stellt euch vor, Euch geht der Karpfen eueres Leben wegen Schnurbruch verloren#q !!

Für mich gibts im Moment nur eine Karpfenschnur!

Die Shimano Technium 0,30 er. Die reicht völlig aus, selbst 40pfd schwere Karpen sind mit dieser Schnur kein Problem!
Die Großspule ( über 1000m ) kostet so knappe 40€.

Auf meiner leichten Karpfenrute ( 2,5 lbs ) habe ich mir jetzt mal die Spiderwire Mono 0,27er drauf gemacht. Ich muss sagen das ich doch sehr angenehm überrascht bin ( bis auf die knotbarkeit) ! Ich fische sie jetzt erst seit etwa zwei Wochen, aber selbst Karpfen bis 20pfd, waren kein Problem.

Grüße Mike


----------



## Marco-GRX (10. August 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

Meiner meinung nach habe ich gute erfahrung mit der Stren Carp Line gute Farbe nicht Dähnbar zahlste aber für 200m so 18€ rum also nicht alt zu Preisgünstig aber super

MFG Marco


----------



## PROLOGIC (10. August 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

Hi



> Die reicht völlig aus, selbst 40pfd schwere Karpen sind mit dieser Schnur kein Problem!


 
Das würd ich jetzt nicht verallgemeinern. 
Kommt auch stark aufs Gewässer an.

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## catch-and-release (11. August 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

Ich werde mir bald die Balzer Camtec-Spezi Aal in 0.30mm kaufen, kennt jemand diese Schnur?Erfahrungen?


----------



## tomkat (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*



schorle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich fische seit ca 2 Jahren die *Berkley Trilene Big Game *in 0,31mm und bin damit sehr zufrieden, vorher hatte ich sehr lange Zeit die Shimano Technium im Einsatz diese wurde mir allerdings nach dem Umstieg auf grössere Rollen zu teuer. Die Big Game kostet ca 15 € da sind auf einer Spule 0,31er 1370m oder bei 0,36er 1075m drauf.


 


und was meinst du wenn du beide vergleichst ?
ich fische die technium und bin superzufrieden , suche allerdings eine günstige alternative..


----------



## eckart70 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

Hi

Shimano Technium 

Kaum Dehnung ,neigt zu Perrückenbildung. Ganz schön heftig im  Preis.
[SIZE=-1]für das Raubfischangeln 1a[/SIZE]

Anaconda extreme

Etwas spröde und bleicht sehr schnell aus.
Eine günstige Schnur für eine Saison.
[FONT=&quot]

Dreamtackle[FONT=&quot] Super Touch#6#6#6[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]hohe Abriebfestigkeit[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
geschmeidig
[/FONT][/FONT]Super-Dehnung und super Preis*[FONT=&quot]


Gruß Eckart
*[/FONT]


----------



## SteffenG (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

also ich habe bis im spätjahr mit mono von daiwa gefischt was ich ein Nachteil finde bei mono ist die starke dehnung die zwar fehler beim drill verzeit aber denoch für feinere bisse nicht gut geeignet ist !

Zur zeit Fische ich die Berkley XDS läuft super von der spule ab wenn man die Köder mit dem Boot rausfährt und die Bißerkennung ist einfach Spitze selbst die feinsten Brassen bisse kommt mit dieser schnur noch gut durch Nachtteil beim Holz sägt sich dir schnur regelrecht ein aber KRaut schneidet sie schön durch !


----------



## schorle (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*



tomkat schrieb:


> und was meinst du wenn du beide vergleichst ?
> ich fische die technium und bin superzufrieden , suche allerdings eine günstige alternative..




Nun ja, im direkten Vergleich würde ich bei der Trilene bleiben, weil sie für mich einfach das bessere Preis/Leistungsverhältnis  besitzt. 
Die Technium ist dehnungsärmer und steifer als die Trilene, was mich allerdings nicht gestört hat da ich mit weichen Ruten fische. Wie gesagt bei mir war, nach dem Wechsel auf grössere Rollen einfach der Preis ausschlaggebend mich für die Trilene zu entscheiden.


----------



## catch-and-release (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

So habe mir nun die Balzer Camtec Speciline Brandung/Surf 0.30mm gekauft. Hält 7.8kg und reicht für meine Bedürfnisse. Die Dehnung ist sehr gut.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

Ich hab mal grad sone Frage:

Ist es egal welche Schnüre man fischt, wenn man ein High Pod benutzt??
Ich hatte mit Monofiler immer große Schnurbögen in Schnur...dadruch bekomme ich kleine Bisse oder Zupfer garnicht mit! Soll ich lieber geflochtene nehmen??


----------



## eckart70 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal grad sone Frage:
> 
> Ist es egal welche Schnüre man fischt, wenn man ein High Pod benutzt??
> Ich hatte mit Monofiler immer große Schnurbögen in Schnur...dadruch bekomme ich kleine Bisse oder Zupfer garnicht mit! Soll ich lieber geflochtene nehmen??





Hi 

Versteh ich das richtig ?
Du fischst High und deine Schnur liegt locker auf dem Wasser.;+


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

nein....bei wind is ein großer schnurbogen zwischen Rutenspitze und Wasseroberfläche


----------



## eckart70 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> nein....bei wind is ein großer schnurbogen zwischen Rutenspitze und Wasseroberfläche



Hi
Dann musst du den Freilauf besser einstellen und das ganze 
straffer machen.
Bei mir biegt sich die Rutenspitze ,wen ich am Fluss mit nem High pod fische.
Da könnte man Geige spielen so straff ist da die Schnur. 

Gruß Eckart


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

jap ich hab allerdings kein freilauf...ich glaube ich habe mein Problem schon...ich muss mehr Gewicht ranhängen! Fische meistens so 120 Gramm...ich glaube ich muss einmach 150-180 nehmen!


----------



## eckart70 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

Hi

Na dann ebend die Frontbremse ein wenig zudrehen aber so das der Fisch noch Schnur abziehen kann.

Ich selber nehme meist 4,75oz -135g oder 5,0oz-142g
auf Distanzen zwischen 100m-150m das funzt eigentlich ganz gut.



Gruß Eckart


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

ich hab auch Dinstanzen von 120 Meter!!


----------



## AltBierAngler (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

Warum fischt du nicht einfach etwas näher am Ufer...Ich fang meine Fische meist Ufernah...

Ansonsten halt mehr Swinger gewicht ran, oder die Bremsen straffer stellen. Und am besten rutenklemmen am Pod damit da nichts wegfliegen kann...

gruß Chris


----------



## AltBierAngler (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

warum musst du den Pod als High Pod aufstellen??....

Als Schnur kann ich auch die Maxima empfehlen. Des weiteren habe ich ne stroft GTM zum Zanderangeln, mit der ich wahrscheinlich fürs flache wasser nächstes Jahr im Sommer ne gute farblose schnur habe, auf den Ersatz spulen, dann natürlich in grösserem durchmesser und tragkraft.

mfg christian


----------



## Carphunter' (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

hat jemand erfahrungen mit der daiwa "duo carp line"#h
in der stärke 0,30mm???
 will vielleicht eine ersatzspule vollmachn


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*



AltBierAngler schrieb:


> Warum fischt du nicht einfach etwas näher am Ufer...Ich fang meine Fische meist Ufernah...
> 
> Ansonsten halt mehr Swinger gewicht ran, oder die Bremsen straffer stellen. Und am besten rutenklemmen am Pod damit da nichts wegfliegen kann...
> 
> gruß Chris


 

das kann ich gut versthen, nur bei uns sind die besten Stellen einige Plateaus mitten im See...und das sind nunmal so 120 Meter


----------



## AltBierAngler (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

aber bei 120m würde ich die wenn kein Hindernis, oder anderer entscheidender Vorteil daraus resultiert nicht als High-Pod aufbauen...sondern die Schnur knapp übers wasser oder mit backleads arbeiten...

mfg Christian


----------



## Rudl (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

Bei mir kommt nur Trilene Carp 0,36 auf die Rolle.
Wir haben sie getestet und sie hat 14kg zug 15 min durchgehalten.

R!


----------



## Gufi Angler (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

Ich mach mir dieses jahr ode rnächstest jahr Daiwa Tournament oder Von Mad weis nich genau den namen glaub Mad Fender oder i wie sowas in 0.33

kennt die jmnd und sind die gut oder totaler mist?


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

Was könnt ihr mir für eine Geflochtene empfehlen?

Ich dachte an TufLine in 20lbs was meint ihr?

mfg Marvin


----------



## carperphilipp (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

für 800meter 30 euro da gehste am bestten zu askari da bekommste 1000meter Kogha 0.35 mono mit der tragkraft von (is für ne mono heftig)von 14 kilo für 10euro ..!!!ich fische die selbst und hab 0 probleme   auch net mit perücken muss zugeben undter 500würfen ist vlt mal 1-2 schlaufen je nachdem wie du wirfst ne^^ dein CARPHUNTER Philipp^^ >((('>


----------



## catch-and-release (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

Das ist soweit ich gehört habe technisch nicht möglich. 0.35mm und 14kilo...glaube ich nicht. hast du das schonmal getestet?


----------



## porsch911 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

da gibt es nur eins maxima chameleon farbe (braun)die beste monofil die ich je auf meinen rollen hatte habe auch die technium sehr teuer aber kein vergleich zur maxima mit der 0,35 hatte ich auch keine probleme mit einem 40 pfünder wen du eine sehr gute monofile suchst für einen anständigen preis dan nur maxima!!!!


----------



## catch-and-release (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

http://www.angeltreff.org/geraetetest/monofile_schnur/monofile_schnur.html

Runterscrollen dann kommt ne kleine Tabelle was heutzutage möglich ist.


----------



## Matthias87 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

Mein Schnur Tip: Shimano Technium Distanz ne 30er Ufernah 35er.

Bei 120m entfernung zum Spot nen Highpod??? MeinTip ruten und schnur eine Linie Backleads drauf falls erforderlich bremse weiter zudrehen, Swingergewicht zum Kopf schieben.


----------



## Blackmax (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

schon jemand die kryston snyde in der hand gehabt, oder sogar schon auf der spule? scheint recht neu zu sein...

hier die artikelbeschreibung zum "anfixen":


Frustriert über Schnur, die Fische verschreckt? Auf der Suche nach sinkendem Mono in hoher Qualität mit zusätzlich schlechter Sichtbarkeit? Sie sind am Ziel! Snyde ist ein Premium Copolymer, daß sich praktisch jedem Hintergrund optisch anpasst und solide zu Boden sinkt. Seine hervorragende, wässrig-grüne Schattierung ist für stehende und fließende Gewässer gleichermaßen perfekt. ​ Werfen Sie Snyde nicht in einen Topf mit herkömmlichen Monofilamenten, den die Formeln für Monos sind sehr unterschiedlich. Das einmalige chemische Rezept von Snyde ist darauf konzipiert worden, gut zu sinken. Angler die bevorzugt mit schlaffer Schnur fischen, um ihre Präsentation zu optimieren, werden Snyde lieben. Werfen Sie aus, ziehen Sie zum Brechen der Oberflächenspannung die Schnur stramm und Snyde wird selbstständig zum Grund sinken. Unsere Testfischer berichteten begeistert, dass sich Snyde verhält, als wäre ein Backlead eingebaut.​ Seine Weichheit und Dehnbarkeit in Verbindung mit der gleichmäßigen Kalibrierung machen Snyde optimal für viele Einsatzgebiete. Die Abreibungsresistenz ist erstklassig. In geröllhaltigen Flüssen und Schnur kappenden, krautverseuchten Gewässern getestet, wird dieses Produkt Barben- und Karpfenangler gleichermaßen begeistern. Lassen Sie sich nicht vom Preis täuschen, die Qualität dieses hervorragenden Monos ist vergleichbar oder gar besser als viele teurere Schnüre auf dem Markt.​ Snydes Tragkraft bietet eine hervorragende Verbesserung für alle, die mehr Auswahl oder etwas mehr Power beim Drill wünschen. Wie oft hatten Sie einen kämpferischen Burschen am Haken, den Sie hart stoppen mussten, damit er nicht ins Unterholz gelangte und wünschten sich etwas mehr Reserve zu haben?... ​
http://img530.*ih.us/img530/1512/4c351dv8.jpg
http://img530.*ih.us/img530/1512/4c351dv8.89039ae4f7.jpg


----------



## Feedercatcher (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

Ich kann Euch nur die Strot GTM Schnur empfehlen. Die fische ich Ufernah mit 0,30 und weiter draußen mit 0,35 er Schnur. Meiner Meinung nach gibt es nichts besseres. Von der Knotbarkeit bis hin zur Tragkraft stimmt hier alles und der etwas höhere Preis ist die Schnur alle mahl wert. An der Schnur würde ich auch keinesfalls sparen, weil 1. der Fisch unter umständen verloren gehen kann und 2. der Fisch das bestimmt nicht schön findet mit abgerissenen Vorfächern rumzuschwimmen. Deshalb ist meine Meinung das man lieber gute Qualität kaufen sollte. Gruß Feedercatcher:m


*" Mögen die Boilies mit Euch sein "*


----------



## tomkat (2. April 2008)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

hallo
was haltet ihr von geflochtener schnur zum karpfenangeln ?


----------



## Karpfencrack (2. April 2008)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

Hallo,ich angle mit mono schnur 0,35 un 0,33 das hat mir auch gereicht aber ich merke das der biss, auf 80-120m verzögert angezeigt wird#q

deswegen hab ich mir gedacht das ich 100m geflochtene vorschalte und am ende n och 20m mono dran henge um das aufschlitzen zu vermindern

was haltet ihr von 0,20 spiderwire ultra cast oder würdet ihr mir eine andere geflochtene empfehlen die farbe wär egal|kopfkrat


----------



## Karpfencrack (2. April 2008)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

was meint ihr?


----------



## Steffen90 (2. April 2008)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

ich fisch mit 15er oder 17er whiplash crystal mit 15m 45er schlagschnur. umgedreht macht das meiner ansicht nach keinen sinn! du brauchst den puffer doch grade im uferbereich!


----------



## wilson79 (2. April 2008)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

Wie viele Vorredner: Shimano Technium 0,30. Wenn man nicht so aufs Geld achten brauch ein Muss.
Auf einer Weitwurfspule 1a. Im direkten Vergleich zu einer anderen Schnur beim Wurf "UNERREICHT". Einziger bestätigter Nachteil bei Überdehnung kringelt sie sich. Ist aber eigentlich vielleicht ein Vorteil (Anzeige).


----------



## Karpfencrack (3. April 2008)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

@steffen90
ich glaub du hast das nicht verstanden:
rolle-mono-100mgeflochtene-20m mono

das heißt das ich die letzen 20m(uferbereich)mit mono angle!!!


----------



## DogTag (3. April 2008)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

ProLogic XLNT Camo in 0,33 und 0,35
Für mich die bisher beste Schnur die ich auf der Spule hatte. Perückenbildung kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen. Ich fische die Schnur jetzt in der dritten Saison, wobei ich jährlich wechsle.


----------



## Fishhunter1993 (9. April 2008)

*AW: karpfenschnüre?*

hey habe ez die tage vor mir die Balzer Platinum Royal 0,35mm drauf zu machen... was haltet ihr davon hat schon wer erfahrung??

ich weis passt nicht zu der frage vom ersteller wollt jetzt bloßn net wieda n eigenes Teil aufmachen.. wird ja so oft geschimpft wenn es 10 mal die gleichen themen gibt...


----------

